# IKEA cribs for Side-Car'ing?



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi everyone... Due to yet another bed bug infestation in our building, we've had to throw out our bed for a second time this year.







So, now we're in the market for another bed and I've been considering also getting a crib to side-car for my 6 month old because she has been taking up half our queen-size bed leaving us squashed together on the other half. I was looking at some cribs at Babies 'R Us and my senior and somewhat senile mom, in spite of my protest, told the woman at the store I was looking for one that I could put up to my bed... so I got a big long lecture about how that's not safe, blah, blah... anyhow, I am getting off track.

The bed I'm looking at getting is basically the cheapest one at Ikea that is also a metal bed frame and no box spring (we have like NO money for this right now). We plan on putting a plastic cover to protect the mattress from bugs and then just putting a mattress pad on it (another reason why I want a separate-ish sleeping area for the baby). My question is this, has anyone used an Ikea crib for sidecar'ing? Why or why not? What do you use? How do you attach it to your bed?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## WoodlandFairytale (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry I don't have an answer from experience of anything, but I remember seeing pictures of a sidecarred crib somewhere on the net that was an Ikea - I think it was the Gulliver - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00116005

Is that the one you're talking about? I will go through my bookmarks to see if I have it saved.

I'm planning on getting a Hensvik (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60077355) and am hoping to do the same thing, so I hope you do get some answers!


----------



## WoodlandFairytale (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is the link I have saved, but none of them show an Ikea crib. (there are more links to other setups on this page). I'm pretty sure this is an MDC mama.

http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw

Most of the Ikea cribs either convert to a toddler bed, or specifically state in the description that you can remove one side, so I would think that means you can use them to sidecar.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

no advice on sidecaring except that what i know when they say they can be a day bed (head, foot and one side) it can be sidecared...
wanted to peep in to say had no problems here with covers. i have a mattress, 2 inch memory foam topper, dust mite cover over that, then a flannel sheet over it and last is the fitted sheet







:







:







:







: i know i know







:







: done this with both my kids now with no problems


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

no experience specifically with Ikea crib...but from what I've looked at on line it looks like it should work just fine...ours was an oridinary run of the mill crib that we took off the side that goes up and down on and it's been up for a couple years now without a problem. as for a cover for your mattress, my disabled sister has incontinance issues and we bought a a cover that wraps around the whole bed and zippers at the end something like this http://www.bedwettingstore.com/Bedding/3g.htm .. maybe that's an option for you
good luck


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

You just need a crib that has a sliding side. Our crib is a cheap Graco one that had a side that could slide up and down. We set up the crib normally then we unscrewed the little tracks and took the side off. You can see the holes where we took the one side off. It looks like this:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...nkinincrib.jpg


----------



## iloveoregon (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,
We got the Sniglar IKEA crib and will use it as a sidecar. Notice I say "will" since we are still awaiting the arrival of our baby. So I can tell you how we set it up but I cannot say that we have used it yet.

One side comes off (to convert it to a toddler bed) so that part was easy. Our bed is lower than most (no boxspring but a platform) and the mattress that we put in the crib was almost even with our mattress. My dh is handy enough so he was able to lower the crib mattress by drilling new holes for the support. To "attach" the sidecar we just put it against the wall and shoved our bed up next to it. Our bedroom is small so it was the only option anyway!

Good luck and i'll post again once I have some experience with it...


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

We have an Ikea crib sidecarred to our Ikea bed! It is one that doesn't have any drop sides; we just took one side off completely and pushed it up against the bed. Since the crib converts to a toddler bed, I find it very sturdy even without the side on. DS starts the night out in it every night, and then moves into our bed when we go to sleep.

I have assembled and disassembled the crib a ridiculous number of times due to rearranging our furniture, and it has held up great. We also have an Ikea mattress in the crib, and like it too.

I definitely recommend it, especially if the bed is a model that converts to a toddler bed.

Also, I had some pictures of our setup on another thread. I'll see if I can track it down for you...


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's the thread with the pictures of our setup.

If you go down to my post I have links there to my blog. Hope it gives you an idea of what can be done!


----------



## WoodlandFairytale (Nov 5, 2007)

For those with experience sidecarring - do you think the slightly curved legs of this crib will prevent using it as a sidecar?

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60077355

We'd be using it with our Noresund bed - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69838964

I really like that crib, but don't want to buy it and then find out it doesn't work since we live 4 hours from the nearest Ikea and will be making a special trip to get all our stuff.

((Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread - I'll start a new one))


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Whoops, I lost this thread for a while. Thanks for the responses. We bought an IKEA crib but aren't sidecarring it right now. Won't fit in our bedroom. Gr.. But I can totally see how it would work ... we would've needed to put something under the mattress to get it up to the height of our (also IKEA) bed, just a couple inches difference.

WoodlandFairyTale, I don't think that crib actually has curved legs. It just looks that way in the pic because they are cut that way for decoration, I guess.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt (Feb 4, 2008)

A bedbug infestation doesn't mean you have to throw away your bed. Steam kills them, so pick up a clothes steamer (for wrinkles) and use it to steam everywhere. They like to live under those corner seams of mattresses, in the cracks of woodwork, and other tiny little places. I'm sorry to hear you've lost 2 perfectly good beds because of misinformation


----------

